# Grampian Factory - October 2015



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 3, 2015)

First of all, thanks Bones out for giving me the courage to finally visit this place.

Here we have is an old factory, no location names but a bit of history on this place shows it was an old food factory which closed down around 2007. I took loads of photos here so here are a few of the best ones. 

There are no reports on this place yet, although the local kids seem to like coming here and use it as a graphiti club. 





[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]

My torch died, I had to use the flash on the camera to see where I was going.




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]

My foot nearly went through the floor at that point. 




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]

I got spooked up there so I decided to exit. 




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Ghost Town Factory by dauntless486 (P3), on Flickr[/IMG]

Success, 8/10 for my first decent factory after one year of exploring.


----------



## ajarb (Oct 3, 2015)

Looks like the metal fairies have been making merry as well


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 3, 2015)

ajarb said:


> Looks like the metal fairies have been making merry as well



I do wonder how they fit it all through the entry point.


----------



## smiler (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice One that Dauntless, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 3, 2015)

I keep meaning to go here..I went the other grampian one too.before they knocked it down..it was massive.Harris bacon I my think it was called


----------



## odeon master (Oct 3, 2015)

looks like every bit of cable has been ripped out of here !


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 3, 2015)

odeon master said:


> looks like every bit of cable has been ripped out of here !



All except for the strip lights.


----------



## Malcog (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks for posting, I worked at Grampian Country Chickens at various times from 2005 to 2007. It was a chicken processing plant. They took live chickens and turned them into various products. The feathers went for cheap bedding, even the legs, beaks and feet were sold to China. Most chickens were turned into breasts or whole chickens and sold to supermarkets.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice photos Dauntless! It looks like there's a lot to see


----------



## Bones out (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey fella, you done a good job there indeed! Nice work, thanks for posting.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 4, 2015)

Bones out said:


> Hey fella, you done a good job there indeed! Nice work, thanks for posting.



Thanks, the weather was a full on 10/10 when I went up there!


----------



## jsp77 (Oct 4, 2015)

This looks like you had a good explore, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice one, well done for doing it. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Oct 5, 2015)

That looks a bit bleak so you did well to make it look as interesting as you did!


----------



## mrscorp (Oct 25, 2015)

If this is the Factory that i think it may well be, I read somewhere about a local urbexer who went to explore the site, and unfortunately it cost him his life. I think he did fall through a floor. 

Good report.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 25, 2015)

mrscorp said:


> If this is the Factory that i think it may well be, I read somewhere about a local urbexer who went to explore the site, and unfortunately it cost him his life. I think he did fall through a floor.
> 
> Good report.



That's really tragic.. :sad: I don't think it was in this factory because I would have heard about it when it happened, however, I did get spooked on the rooftop because I heard an alarm go off in the distance, not sure where about it went off.


----------



## mrscorp (Oct 26, 2015)

Not sure if this is the same place, but this is the article. 

Stuart Thompson of Lancashire area at disused factory in Buckie | Aberdeen & North | News


Rooftops are always a bit dicey. I have done a few places but unfortunately i can't seem to get the pics to upload properly


----------



## short memory 83 (Oct 27, 2015)

just got to be careful of the nosey staff at the car showroom next door


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 27, 2015)

short memory 83 said:


> just got to be careful of the nosey staff at the car showroom next door



Thanks, I just stayed in the building the whole time whilst I was here only taking outdoor photo's in doorways.


----------

